# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Antidepressiva afbouwen

## brazilie

Hey allemaal,

Ik heb nu besloten om na 3jaar te stoppen met mijn AD. Maar hoe bouw ik juist af? Ik nam altijd 1 per dag. Gewoon halfjes beginnen nemen voor een week of 2 en daarna om de dag een halfje?

Grtjes

----------


## sietske763

Hallo Brazilie,
allereerst'; welkom hier!

heb 2 vragen voor je......
1 mag je stoppen van de arts of is het eigen initiatief....
2 hoe je moet afbouwen hangt van het soort AD af....welk merk dus....en wat voor meds je erbij slikt....

als je toevallig seroxat slikt.....daar is een atief topic over....er zijn daar 2 mensen momenteel aan t stoppen....

heel veel succes!

----------


## brazilie

Dank je...

Mocht niet stoppen van mijn dokter zolang mijn problemen niet opgelost waren, maar dat zijn ze nu gelukkig wel I
Ik stop nu wel op eigen initiatief, odat ik ondertussen verhuisd ben en te ver van die dokter woon. 

Ik neem enkel sipralexa 10mg en geen andere medicijnen.

Thanks Sietske763

----------


## sietske763

zo langzaam mogelijk afbouwen geeft het beste resultaat om het vol te houden zonder....

sipralexa ken ik alleen van naam, heb er geen ervaring mee....
als de tablet 10 mg bevat, zou je ze dan ook in 4n kunnen delen, of is er maar 1 breukgleuf...naar 5 mg?
je zou ook naar een arts kunnen gaan en dit samen doen.....dan sta je ook sterker, want je weet natuurlijk niet hoe je je gaat voelen zonder....
evt kan de arts capsules laten maken die bv iedere 2 weken 2 mg minder stof bevatten, zo heb je het minste kans op nare onthoudings verschijnselen.....

zelf ben ik altijd van de ""cold turkey"" dus even heel veel klachten, maar er dan dus eerder doorheen zijn.....
maar daar is nooit iemand het mee eens, dus zou ik dat maar niet doen....

soms geven ze mensen tijdelijk even een rustgevend middel tijdens de afbouw.....maar ook daarvoor moet je eerst naar een arts.

----------


## brazilie

ja, dat dacht ik ook...

één breukgleuf, maar zou dan die halfjes om de twee dagen nemen en zo inderdaad héél langzaam aan naar niets.... 

Heb het één en het ander in huis, ook een sterke relatie van 2,5jaar, dus moet zeker lukken!!

Bedankt voor de info!!!

[No rain, no rainbow!!!!!
]

----------


## klaasvg

Cold turkey is levensgevaarlijk in geval van Seroxat, ook vanaf een lage dosis. Cipralex is dacht ik citalpram, ook daarvan zou ik een langzame afbouw aanraden. Maximaal 10% dosisverlaging mer 3-6 weken is de algemeenden geldende regel in de online supportgroepen waarvan de kennis mijlenver vooruit is op die van veel artsen en apothekers.
Afbouwen kan het beste met de suspensievorm. En beter 4x te langzaam dan 2x te snel!

----------


## sietske763

@klaas,
ben een aantal keren cold turkey gestopt met TCA,s
dat vind ik moeilijker dan stoppen met een SSRI.
had alleen 2 weken giga koppijn....voor de rest voel ik me bijna altijd ziek(door medische voorgesch.)dus of dat kwam van t stoppen of van mezelf...zal ik nooit te weten komen.
MAAR.....zoals ik boven typte........ik zal het niemand adviseren!

----------


## klaasvg

@sietske, natuurlijk reageren mensen verschillend. Met TCA's heb ik geen ervaring, en sommigen komen weg met een cold turkey, zeker na eenmalig gebruik van een AD. 
Maar het risico is enorm op een adverse event die jarenlang je leven kan bepalen in zeer negatieve zin, daarom adviseer ik IEDER psychiatrisch middel zeer langzaam af te bouwen.

Je stelling "zelf ben ik altijd van de ""cold turkey"" dus even heel veel klachten, maar er dan dus eerder doorheen zijn..." is in elk geval onjuiist in geval van deze middelen, alleen bij opiaten als herione kan het wel zo werken.
MAar cold turkey van een SSRI fo benzo kan het zenuwstelsel in totale chaos storten en voor je daarvan hersteld bent kun je inderdaad vele jaren verder zijn... de totale hersteltijd is dan veel langer als van iemand die wel afbouwt met de 10% reductieregel.

----------


## gabry

@ brazilie,

Nooit een dag een dosering overslaan! Dus ook geen halfje overslaan.

----------


## Geram

Hoi allemaal,

Ik ben gerda en heb me net aangemeld voor dit forum.
Ben de wanhoop nabij.
Heb 15 jaar antidepressivum genomen, ik denk 15 verschillende gehad , de laatste zes jaar seroxat.
Merkte dat ik erge bijwerkingen kreeg, waaronder slaapprobleem, kopstoringen zoals ik ze noem, dat houdt in, elektische lading in mn hoofd waardoor ik geen licht en geluid meer kan verdragen en in bed moet gaan liggen, in het donker, zonder enig geluid. Plus ineens evenwichtsstoornissen en duizeligheden. Eerst wist ik niet dat het door het nemen van seroxat kwam, maar ben op internet gaan zoeken en kwam tot de conclusie dat het dat zeer zeker was.
Ben toen gaan minderen, ik nam 20 mg, ben toen naar 15 mg gegaan en mn evenwicht en duizelingen verbeterden. De andere bleven. Dit was in okt 2011
Toen wilde ik toch echt gaan stoppen, de Psych wist ervan en vond ook dat ik moest stoppen. Ben naar 10 mg gegaan, kreeg diaree, misselijkheden, stroomstootjes en zaps, mn geheugen werd erg slecht en mn kopstoringen bleven ook niet weg. Het slapen werd wat beter.
Ben toen naar 5 mg gegaan in mei 2012, kreeg vloeibare seroxat en ging minderen elke 3 weken een halve ml.
Om een lang verhaal kort te maken, ik ben er nu 4 weken vanaf, maar helaas zijn de afkickverschijnselen dezelfde als de bijwerkingen, alleen nog heftiger.
De stroomstootjes zijn weg, maar heb nog steeds diaree, spugen, griepgevoel maar het ergste en engste vind ik de kopstoringen. Als ik ook maar iets doe, bv zoals vandaag, mn kledingkast uitmesten, wordt ik zo vreselijk beroerd, mn hoofd slaat op tilt, elektrisch geladen en kan het licht en geluid niet meer verdragen, het piept erg in mn hoofd, mn oren gaan brommen, moet spugen. Het is zeer verergert de afgelopen week. Kan niet meer werken en thuis dus ook al niet meer. Zit met een zonnebril op in huis, kan niet tegen lamp, pc, tv licht, want dan gaat mn hoofd weer eng doen.
Op internet heb ik een stuk gelezen over het Withdrawal project en het ontwenningssyndroom.
Ik vermoed nu dat ik nog te snel ben afgebouwd maar wel onder begeleiding van de psych. De psych erkende dit syndroom waar ik erg blij mee was want voelde me niet gehoord en niet begrepen wat erg frustrerend is/was. Ook erkende de psych dat seroxat 1 van de rotste AD is om ervan af te komen.

Nu vond ik vandaag nog enkele pilletjes seroxat en heb ze versneden tot ongeveer 4 mg. Mijn hoop is dat de ontwenningsverschijnselen minder gaan worden en ik vermoed dat ik er gewoon 2 jaar voor uit moet trekken om af te bouwen, zeeeeer langzaam dus.
Dit is geen leven zo, huil de halve dag, ben ook alleen in huis, dus kan tegen niemand aanlullen en ik heb het gevoel dat anderen denken, ja hoor, nu heeft ze dit weer. dus sluit ik me maar af, wil niemand tot last zijn.
Dinsdag belt mn psych en hoop, ga er wel vanuit dat hij me zal steunen in mn gedachten over het anders/langzamer gaan afbouwen van dit rotmiddel.

Herkent iemand zich in mijn verhaal?

Grtjs Gerda

----------


## klaasvg

Gerda, je verhaal is helaas zeer herkenbaar voor mij en vele anderen hier. Cold turkey stoppen of te snel afbouwen veroorzaakt alle klachten die je noemt en kan zeer gevaarlijk zijn.
Je hebt denk ik geluk met een psych die de problemen erkent want de fabrikant GlaxoSmithKline heeft jarenlang beweert dat Seroxat onttrekking "mild en binnen 3 weken over" is, een van de meest grove en onbeschaamde leugens uit de medische historie waar vele onschuldigen, inclusief kinderen, een gruwelijke prijs voor betaald hebben.
Ik zou graag willen weten wie deze psych is omdat ik een netwerk wil opstellen van artsen die wel hulp bieden. Je kunt me evt. een personal mesage sturen.
En verder is het inderdaad het beste om terug te gaan naar een stabiele dosis en heel langaam af te bouwen met de 5-10% per 3-6 weken regel.

----------


## Geram

Dag Klaas,

Dank voor je reactie, voelde me al zo onbegrepen door derden en moet me steeds weer verdedigen, zo frustrerend!
Heb ik nog een vraagje, had het er al over in mn verhaaltje, maar dit vind ik nl het ergste en het engste: die kopstoringen, waarbij ik niets ( licht+geluid) kan verdragen, is dat ook 'normaal'?

Mn Psychiater is Mark Snitzelaar , hij werkt bij Pro Persona in Ede. weet alleen niet of hij het prettig vind om hem te noemen.


grtjs

----------


## klaasvg

Gerda, als je dat niet weet over die psychiater kun je zijn naam beter weghalen nu het nog makkelijk kan.
Niets is "normaal" aan dit middel en de gruwelijke onttrekkingsklachten maar de extreme overgevoeligheid voor licht en/of geluid is zeker een van de meest genoemende verschijnselen. Net als de hersenschokken of "brain zaps" die denk ik hetzelfde zijn als de "kopstoringen" die je noemt.
Misschien kun je eens aan je psychiater vragen of hij ook op de hoogte is van de fraude rondom dit middel en of hij beweft dat maar weinig artsen het probleem erkennen.
En of hij het een probleem vind als zijn naam wordt genoemd als zijnde een arts die op de hoogte is.
Al is het nog afwachten of hij ook op de hoogte is van de juiste reductiemethode. Heb je de artikelen van dr. Healy en dr. Breggin gelezen?

----------


## Geram

Klaas,
Van Dr Healy.
Alles ook uitgeprint.
Ik heb de seroxat niet van deze psych gekregen maar van een andere.
Ik weet niet of hij zou meewerken aan wat jij op wil gaan stellen. Gaat hem wellicht zn baantje kosten. En hij doet eigenlijk alleen ADHD clienten.
Dank voor je antwoord, ik was daar erg benieuwd naar.

----------


## gossie

hoi,

ik sta helemaal paf, wat ik nu hoor over seroxat....................

----------


## Geram

hoi Gossie,

Nou, ik stond vorig jaar ook paf toen ik zoveel bijwerkingen kreeg na zoveel jaren slikken en ik las op internet na lang zoeken, (uiteindelijk op Paxil) hoe dat kwam, ben me rotgeschrokken en van deze afkickverschijnselen ook. Wou dat er al anderhalf jaar voorbij was en ik hopelijk weer normaal zal functioneren.

grtjs

----------


## Geram

Nog even iets uitleggen,

Ik wil niet zeggen dat ik de medicatie's niet nodig heb gehad. Alleen het jarenlange gebruik onder de noemer' je kunt niet meer zonder, want dan val je terug', is niet waar.
Je krijgt afkickverschijnselen die men uitlegt alszijnde een terugval, dus hup weer naar de volle mg. Zo blijf je jaren aan de antidepressiva's. Zonder dat ze je erbij vertellen hoe puur slecht dat voor je hersens is.
Als je ergste periode''s van depressie of angsten voorbij zijn of over zijn, moet men je helpen om af te bouwen.
Ook moet ik zeggen dat tijdens mijn overgang de werking van de seroxat over was, weg totaal. Ben 3 maal opgenomen geweest en aantallen andere medicatie's gehad, waaronder parnate, die ook erg gevaarlijkzijn, ook ben ik geshokt, wat niet hielp en er alleen maar angstiger van werd.
Toen gaven ze me weer seroxat, therapieen ed. Toen constateerden ze eindelijk heftige adhd, maar kon tegen geen enkel medicijn daarvoor en bleef aan de seroxat. Totdat ik zulke bijwerkingen kreeg na jaren tot ik en mn psych besloot om af te bouwen.
Ik heb nu en ook al jaen Lorzepam, die neem ik zonodig, als ik het totaal niet meer trek, daar word ik rustiger van. Maar die gebruik ik zo min mogelijk.
Dus, als je zo heftig depressief bent of ook een angststoornis hebt, is éénn jaar gebruik van AD wel nodig, maar dan moet je gaan afbouwen met hulp en een luisterend oor van je psych.

Ik hoop dat het duidelijk is wat ik bedoel.

grtjs,
Gerda

----------


## gossie

@ Geram

Sterkte met het afbouwen.
En laten we zo zeggen, niemand neemt AD voor niets in. Ik begrijp je.

----------


## sietske763

@Geram,
er is een topic over seroxat actief......2 personen zijn daar momenteel aan het afbouwen....
en vertonen de zelfde verschijnselen.

----------


## klaasvg

Seroxat zou nooit gegeven mogen worden, ik weet via PaxilProgress dat er mensen zijn die na 6 weken aan de seroxat na anderhalf jaar nog aan het afkicken waren...
Dit middel is zo misdadig verslavend dat het absoluut nooit verstrekt had mogen worden. Wat mij betreft zouden de criminelen die hier achter zitten verplicht moeten worden om een paar jaar de hoogste dosis te slikken, dan cold turkey er vanaf halen en ze vervolgens opsluiten met heel veel audiovisuele prikkels...
En als ze klagen over de martelende effecten, gewoon zeggen dat "hun originele conditie teruggekeerd is" omdat Seroxat immers niet verslavend is...
Dit stukje gerechtigheid zal er wel niet komen. Misschien dat iemand in een hele zware dip tijdelijk medicatie zou moeten kunnen krijgen, maar Seroxat is niets minder dan een misdaad tegen de menselijkheid!
En afbouwen: zoals eerder gezegd met maximaal 5-10% dosisverlaging per 3-6 weken en niet stoppen boven de 1 (een) milligram.

----------


## sietske763

@ Klaas, met alle respect.......ik heb ook seroxat geslikt......niet vreselijk lang, maar wel langer als 6 weken, waar jij het over hebt....
dat is jouw mening, ik heb die ervaring niet....ben van seroxat naar remeron gegaan en toen gestopt.....geen enkel probleem.

iedereen doet momenteel alsof seroxat het ergste is wat er bestaat...ik ken meerdere mensen die het slikken en het heeft hun leven stukken verbetert.....
dus die mening geldt niet als enige...

----------


## klaasvg

@Sietstke, ik ben oprecht blij dat jou de Seroxat-hel bespaard is gebleven. Het is zelfs niet onmogelijk dat de overstap naar Remeron je ervoor behoed heeft, dr. David Healy adviseert ook dat in sommigen gevallen tijdelijk overstappen naar een minder verslavende AD kan helpen om er vanaf te komen.
En er zijn ook mensen die het gruwelijke onttrekkings/withdrawal syndroom niet krijgen, zoals er ook mensen zijn die hun hele leven roken en geen longkanker krijgen.
En die mensen die je noemt die er baat bij hebben weten nog niet wat er KAN gebueren als je er -vrijwillig of onvrijwillig- mee stopt. Niemand garandeert dat dit middel de komende 50 jaar beschikbaar blijft. Er zijn nog heel veel onwetende slikkers die nog iets heel ergs te wachten staat...

Overigens had ik de eerste twee jaar ook "baat" bij het middel, in die zin dat ik mijn problemen niet meer voelde en ik een stuk zelfverzekerder was, al kwam het niet echt van binnenuit en zat ik in feite nog steeds in mijn oude gedragspatroon, waar ik pas afgelopen jaren structureel aan gewerkt heb.
Ondanks het angstremmende effect dat het middel wel degelijk heeft is het risico gewoon te groot!

----------


## sietske763

ik ben ook zeer zeker van mening dat je beter bij sommige AD,s even remeron oid kan slikken om het ergste tegen te gaan....

wat ik erg vind is dat ik ditzelf heb moeten uitzoeken, zonder de tip van een ander AD.

Als ik dus ooit(??????) weer een poging doe om va mn TCA af te komen, neem ik eerst weer remeron...
heb het laatst nog weer zo gedaan.....omdat remeron beter zou zijn voor mn slaappatroon, dus van een TCA naar remeron....kleine moeite....
maar van een TCA naar niets.....ff wat zwaarder!!

maar nog even over seroxat......heel veel mensen krijgen het ook voorgeschreven bij ""overgangsklachten"" terwijl ik denk dat het dan beter is om een lichte hormoontherapie toe te passen!

----------


## max513

hallo
ik was ook aan het afbouwen maar had er 2 teweinnig van de huisarts gekregen in het doosje voordat ik terug moest komen.
ik heb geprobeerd 2 weken door te zetten maar helaas ging het niet goed met me.
ben langs de huisarts gegaan en heb weer de halve dosering begonnen want het afbouwen was verkeerd verlopen.
ik blijf maar misselijk en geen eetlust hebben.
ik heb met de huisarts gesproken of ik nog van AD af ga komen vanwegen het stofje serotine die ik niet genoeg aanmaak en nog vele anderen mensen.
Er is veel voeding waar dit stofje inzit waaronder chocolade. als je dat eet wordt een mens vrolijk.
ik heb gekeken op google bij het stofje SEROTINE waar dat voor dient. 
serotine heeft heel veel invloed op je hersenen en het slaapstofje melatonine komt hierook vandaan.
dus te weinnig serotine dan ook geen melatonine om te slapen.
ik heb het natuurprodukt die de aanmaak van serotine stimuleert.
5-Hydroxytriptofaan.
ik wil na mijn vakantie AD helemaal afbouwen en dan daarmee gaan beginnen want dat heeft niet de bijwerkingen die een AD middel erg heeft.
succes met dit voorstel.
gr

----------


## Alie66

Hoi Max,

Je kan ook wat extra fruit eten zoals bananen en dadels, daar zit Tryptofaan in, dit stofje maakt serotonine aan.

Mocht je nog vragen hebben, dan hoor ik het wel.

Groetjes,
Alie

----------


## klaasvg

Afbouwen van AD's, met name Seroxat/PAroxetine en Efexor/Venlafaxine, kan ALLEEn veilig door de dagdosis uiterst langzaam, met maximaal 5-10% per 3-6 weken te verlagen. DAt betekent dus, uitgaand e van bijvoorbeeld 20 mg Seroxat: verlagen naar 18 mg, 16.5 mg, 15.5.mg enzovoorts. Met name onder de 10 mg kan het heel erg zwaar worden, somminge kunnen nog makkelijk tot de 10 mg afbouwen maar worden doodziek na stoppen van 10 mg of zelfs van verlagen van 10 naar 5 mg.

Dat is de ENIGE veilige manier!!!

Abrupt stoppen, om en om slikken of overslaan van doseirngen werkt niet en kan zelfs levensgevaarlijk zijn. Doe dit nooit, ook niet als arts of apotheek dit voorstellen. De huidige richtlijnen zijn fout maar de fabrikanten weigeren om deze aan te passen.
Supplementen slikken tijdens withdrawal heeft weinig zin. Veilig afbouwen is een heel lange reis die tot enkele jaren kan vergen.
Onderstaande niet-commerciele site geeft erg goede informatie en online support, de Nederlands vertaling is overigens door mij geschreven.

http://antidepressantwithdrawal.info/nl/home.php

----------


## yzik

idd is het niet moeilijk en zal het ook niet makkelijk zijn dit af te bouwen.......anyhow om alle medicatie af te bouwen is gewoon stukjes aan toe te verminden de milligrm ten eerste en dan de dosis en vervolgens het aantal keer dat je hem moet gebruiken..

----------


## Hilleke12

Hallo Mensen ik neem Valdoxan en ik wil ook graag afbouwen wie heeft hier ervaring mee 
ik had twee tabletten op een dag en nu nog 1 maar ik wil langzamerhand afbouwen maar hoe doe ik dit door een halfje te nemen of een hele om de dag ik weet niet goed hoe ik dit moet doen.

----------


## GoldenGirl

Hoi allemaal,

Door mijn angststoornis en sociale fobie ben ik vorig jaar begonnen met 75 mg venlafaxine retard per dag en ik zit nu in het afbouwproces. Gelukkig vind ik veel steun in jullie verhalen en zie ik dat de schokjes in mijn hoofd, moeheid en huilen normaal zijn bij het afbouwen. Mijn huisarts zei dat ik in een week wel van de 75 naar 37,5 mg terugkon en als dat goed ging ik het helemaal niet meer hoefde te slikken. I hope so. Het lijkt me wel een redelijk korte afbouwtijd als ik jullie verhalen allemaal zo lees. Aan de andere kant, ik heb de 75 mg ook maar een half jaar geslikt. Ik weet wel dat ik er alles aan ga doen om nooit maar dan ook nooit meer een antidepressiva te slikken. Ik had er echt meer last van dan dat het iets goeds voor me deed. Ik ging ervan zweten en ontzettend raar van dromen, wat tijdens de hele periode dat ik het slikte ook niet overging. Misschien wel een handige tip voor anderen die venlafaxine retard willen afbouwen: als je het omhulsel (beschermt de korreltjes zodat ze niet in je maag komen) heel voorzichtig openbreekt kan je de korreltjes eruit halen, de helft wegdoen en de rest weer terug in het omhulsel doen, zo kan je wat rustiger afbouwen. Veel sterkte voor jullie allemaal!

----------


## klaasvg

@GoldenGirl,
Het lijkt erop dat je het inderdaad te snel wil doen, een half jaar is niet heel lang maar toch lang genoeg om er verslaafd aan te raken. Als je de schokken voelt is dat een teken dat je al verslaaft bent!
Je advies om de capsules open te maken is op zich goed maar zonder milligramweegschaal kun je niet exaxt doseren, daarom zou ik altijd met klem adviseren om een milligramweegschaal aan te schaffen. En je dosis per keer niet meer dan 10% verlagen, je kunt wel wat minder tijd tussen de stappen doen, bv. 2 tot 3 weken.
Je huisarts is diudeijk niet iemand die je op dit gebied knan vertrouwen!

----------


## GoldenGirl

> @GoldenGirl,
> Het lijkt erop dat je het inderdaad te snel wil doen, een half jaar is niet heel lang maar toch lang genoeg om er verslaafd aan te raken. Als je de schokken voelt is dat een teken dat je al verslaaft bent!
> Je advies om de capsules open te maken is op zich goed maar zonder milligramweegschaal kun je niet exaxt doseren, daarom zou ik altijd met klem adviseren om een milligramweegschaal aan te schaffen. En je dosis per keer niet meer dan 10% verlagen, je kunt wel wat minder tijd tussen de stappen doen, bv. 2 tot 3 weken.
> Je huisarts is diudeijk niet iemand die je op dit gebied knan vertrouwen!


Dat zal ik zeker doen! En dat blijkt maar weer ja, volgens mij is het een beetje natte vingerwerk wat hij doet. Net zoals mijn psycholoog trouwens die vooral het boekje volgde en volgens mij nog nooit gehoord had van mensen aanvoelen, bah. Het gaat nu in ieder geval al beter dan vandaag. Ik ben emotioneel alweer stabieler en minder moe en duizelig, dus hopelijk hoef ik het niet weer te gaan slikken om het beter af te bouwen. Dankje voor je reactie!

----------

